# Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog



## Butterfree (Aug 6, 2008)

Zomg, my current obsession. :o Watch it for free here. Only 42 minutes long!

It's a tragicomedy musical in three acts, distributed exclusively on the Internet. Joss Whedon, the guy who made Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Firefly and all that stuff, wrote it during the writers' strike with his brothers and the fiancée of one of them and they filmed it independently. It's about aspiring supervillain Dr. Horrible (or Billy) who wants to get into the Evil League of Evil (headed by Bad Horse, the Thoroughbred of Sin) so that he can one day rule the world and improve the human condition, while a superhero named Captain Hammer keeps beating him up and otherwise humiliating him. He is also madly in love with Penny, an idealist volunteer who goes to his laundromat. And he has a henchman whose superpower is making things moist.

It's funny and sad and has addictive songs and Dr. Horrible is the most adorable little lonely cynical dork in the world. :D


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes! I love all the stuff Joss Whedon puts out, and this one is no exception <3

When this comes out on DVD, I am so getting it.

"Oh! Look at my wrist, it's time to go!" X3


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 8, 2008)

Indeed.

I normally don't buy a lot of DVDs, but musical commentary with all-new songs? I'm sold. :D


----------



## Espeon (Aug 11, 2008)

Hehe, I've found the secret 4th groupie. >:3






Apologies about the large image size.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 11, 2008)

The end was sad. :( 

But I LOVED how bad horse was actually a horse.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 11, 2008)

Bad Horse being a horse was win. I thought it was just his villainous identity, but no. x3

So. Let's get a discussion going! I had a fangirlsplosion yesterday and read the TVTropes article about it, which has a lot of people deducing that Billy has a split personality (even going as far as elaborately describing "Slipping" as being about him 'slipping' between being Billy and Dr. Horrible. What are your thoughts on this interpretation? Also, what are your thoughts about the very ending ("And I won't feel... a thing")?


----------



## Espeon (Aug 11, 2008)

Split personality? Well, it is suggested that he could at least be slightly scizophrenic. I can see why people would think that he has a split personality, but when you have a split personality, do you know what your "other self" is doing? I mean, let's take someone named Georgina. She has a split personality, and her split self is called Margaret.
If Margaret does something bad, does Georgina know she's done this or not? If that's the case, then Dr. Horrible/Billy might not be, purely due to the fact that each half is aware of each other's actions. Unless of course they built a machine which makes them aware of what each other is doing, perhaps?

...If schizophrenic people know their other half's actions, then ignore that whole theory. 8D;;

I just love the name "Wonderflonium". I laughed when I saw it.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 11, 2008)

Schizophrenia is not the same as having multiple personalities. This common misconception has gotten me into a lot of awkward situations.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 11, 2008)

Nn, okay. Either way, people understand what I mean, right?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 11, 2008)

That is made of pure AWESOME, WIN and a bit of BILLY (inside joke, he's so awesome his name means awesome, or so the forum says.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 11, 2008)

After reading about it I have a strong urge to break into singing No Good Deed. I think I'll watch it!


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 11, 2008)

TV Tropes is the best website ever. Seriously. :0 I've wasted months of my life on it. 

ANYWAY, in the "I don't feel... a thing" bit, I think he's talking about how, despite realizing his goal of getting into the Evil League of Evil, he doesn't feel happy, like he thinks he should. It's because he killed his love interest, and then also maybe because he's almost transformed into a real villain. Not just a laughable doctor. Because he's become something he doesn't want to become. You know what I mean. Poor guy. :( 

I love those three random guys that sing songs about Bad Horse, and I love his moniker, "The Equestrian of Sin". OH and how Captain Hammer goes "I am Captain Hammer, and the "hammer" is not either of my hands." (or something) Then he walks away, and comes back, and says "The hammer... is my penis." I laughed. 



PRETTY COOL


----------



## Flitterbie (Aug 11, 2008)

One of the best lines in there, if not the best:

"So make the Bad Horse gleeful, or he'll make you his mare."

Also, for those who haven't seen it, Captain Hammer: Be Like Me!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow this was awesome.
I saw it yesterday and it was amazing. It was mostly funny but also partly sad. I really want to buy the soundtrack now. If I ever do have a band, said band will cover 'My Freeze Ray'.

I've reccomended it to my friends but they're wary of it. Argh.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 12, 2008)

"Go ahead! Run away! Say it was Horrible! Spread the word! Tell a friend! Tell them the tale! Get a pic, do a blog--heroes are over with!"

I loved seeing the cast at Comic-con (they were hilarious), even though I hadn't watched the whole thing then and they spoiled the last act for me. ;_; At the screening they had I saw a couple of people dressed as Dr. Horrible and Captain Hammer, so that was cool too. I need me a pair of Horrible Goggles. :3



Butterfree said:


> I normally don't buy a lot of DVDs, but musical commentary with all-new songs? I'm sold. :D


Seconded~ Also, apparently they're going to have a contest with fan-made videos and put the best three on the DVD.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 12, 2008)

I've watched it with both my family and friends, and they all loved it.And seeing it three time just makes the songs stuck in your head :P (but that happens to me with every musical )

But anyway, as for the last part: "~And I won't feeeeeeel... a thing...~"
I think that he didn't actually get into the evil league of evil, but that was just a fantasy to somehow replace Penny. The last part could have been him snapping out of it realizing what happened. (Although, that probably isn't that case >.>)


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 12, 2008)

Someone needs to write a Bad Horse fanfic. Seriously. :0


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 13, 2008)

After actully watching it, I must say:
That.
Was.
AWESOME!

Quite possably one of the best things I ever saw.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Aug 21, 2008)

I want more!!! 

The last part....
I think he finally realized that he didn't want to rule the world, all he really wanted was penny. And when she died everything he'd ever really wanted died too. And he became numb to his actions, there wasn't anything left but the evil, so he completely embraced it. Because it was all he really had left.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 21, 2008)

I think nothing happened at the end of the movie, because it's the end. There's nothing more to see.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 21, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> I think nothing happened at the end of the movie, because it's the end. There's nothing more to see.


Yeah, but Joss says he wants to make a sequel. So, there probably is more.


----------



## PK (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my god. I saw this a while ago, and it makes my face hurt with awesome.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 25, 2008)

<3 this
I own the Captain Hammer shirt.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 23, 2008)

(BUMP!)

Now, having been encouraged by - well, a lot of people, actually! - I have finally decided to take the time to watch this.

The link in the original post does not seem to work outside the US, however. Although I may be wrong, given that Butterfree herself lives outside the US (as do, presumably, some of the other posters in this topic).

So, uh. What's up with that?


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 28, 2008)

Although I already PMed it to Music Dragon, for anyone else outside America: this person has posted the whole thing on YouTube in six parts.


----------

